# Enjoyed shooting my HK P2000 yesterday



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I managed to get out and shoot my HK P2000 (DA/SA 9mm) yesterday. 

With all the health issues I have had to deal with in the last 12 months, I've only got to go shooting probably 3 times in the last 12 months. It's been 5 months since my last trip.

I put about 200 rounds thru the gun. It has been my daily carry for 4 years now. Really love the gun. I have owned 11 HK pistols over the years. The P2000 has always been my favorite HK of them all. And, after 25 years of gun ownership, the number of guns I have owned is in the 3 figure range. At this point, there is nothing I would rather carry than the P2000.

I only like DA/SA guns for self defense, and I have no plans to replace the HK. I have the P2000sk as well, but I find that when carried on the waist, the P2000 doesn't really print anymore than the P2000sk does. So, I go with the larger gun.

Anyway, I had a nice time yesterday.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

That HK is the one that I would like to have as well. I have the VP9SK, but would really like to get one of the P2000's. You'll probably never wear that one out.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

I carry the PX4 compact, bat wings and all and love it. One .40cal, the other 9mm, great pistols. I may have to add the P2000 to my stable after reading this review.  I carry only DA/SA as well.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

denner12 said:


> I carry the PX4 compact, bat wings and all and love it. One .40cal, the other 9mm, great pistols. I may have to add the P2000 to my stable however after reading this review.  I carry only DA/SA as well.


I have a 9mm PX4 compact. I bought it to be an occassional carry gun. However, I just prefer the P2000 more, even though the DA pull is better on the Beretta. And, I am a huge Beretta fan (Beretta 92 is my favorite).

The PX4 compact is my vehicle gun


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> I have a 9mm PX4 compact. I bought it to be an occassional carry gun. However, I just prefer the P2000 more, even though the DA pull is better on the Beretta. And, I am a huge Beretta fan (Beretta 92 is my favorite).
> 
> The PX4 compact is my vehicle gun


(The 92 is my favorite too)


----------

